# Booster or Mastercylinder?



## Guest (Feb 26, 2003)

Hello everyone,

I have a 88 Maxima that I own. I have problems with the booster or the master cyl. I found a vacumme leak (simple hose disconnected) going into the booster. There is a slight somewhat old looking leak at the mating area where the booster and cyl mate. I am writing all these details because I have little cash for even simple repairs and need to make the best choice for my repair. 

Symptoms of the problem:

Brake traveled to the floor, started gradually then basically went to the floor. <master cylinder>

Upon connecting the vacumme hose to the place where it came from I now had some pedal but only after one or two pumps. <master cylender again?>



Inside the mastercylinder it seems that there are now a array of little air bubbles comming from the inside after hard pumping. i know that there is air in the line now, but here is the main question. What could be the most determining factor causeing the air? If the booster ( I really dont understand the booster ) was disconnected via the vacumme would that cause the bubbles and now all it needs is a good bleading? Or, is the booster failing to do its job and causing air to go into the cylinder? Or is it just as simple as the master cylinder going out (remmeber the vacumme problem with the booster) and needing to be changed.

Any help is very appreciated!!!


Thanks,

Halfnewbie.


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

I would first bleed the brakes and get rid of the bubbles. Then, if the problem returns, look for a leaking line. Possible the MC is bad, but you won't know that until you get the air out and fill the lines again.


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2003)

Thanks, I will do that and check to see what changes. I will post a reply when I am done.


----------

